# Last Market for the Year



## Lynnz (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I thought I might share a few soaps as just finishing off prep for my last market of the year next week on the sunshine coast looking forward to it and also the new year with lots of new ventures I hope :0)


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice! Your soaps look unique with those high tops.


----------



## krissy (Dec 11, 2010)

that baby rose is DIVINE!! but then all of your soaps are!


----------



## cmd439 (Dec 11, 2010)

wow, very nice!  Sorry if this is a dumb question, but are those beautifully textured tops whipped soap?


----------



## krissy (Dec 11, 2010)

cmd439 said:
			
		

> wow, very nice!  Sorry if this is a dumb question, but are those beautifully textured tops whipped soap?



no, those are just the way that Lyn does it. she is awesome huh?!!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL Krissy come here I want to give you a big hug heheheheheheehehe
No dumb questions when it comes to soaping...........Not whipped just textured :0)


----------



## nattynoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Awesome lyn.
Those soaps are looking fine.
The Baby rose looks great.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2010)

Lyn - 

All your soaps are fantastic! Although, I do have to have to mention the Phoenix Axe Type looks like chocolate meringue pie with caramel dribbled over the top.


----------



## holly99 (Dec 11, 2010)

Your soaps are so beautiful and have such a distinctive look. I tried to fluff my tops up like that once and it didn't work at all.


----------



## Northland Naturals (Dec 11, 2010)

literally just got finished trying to do tops like that myself.  epic fail.  yours are amazing!  beautiful work!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 11, 2010)

I envy your talent and artsitic edge.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 11, 2010)

Lyn your soaps are outstanding!

Which Sunshine Coast markets do you sell at?  I visit friends at Woombye several times a year and we love going to a variety of markets ... Eumundi being my all time favourite!


----------



## coral (Dec 12, 2010)

Lovely soap


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 12, 2010)

Beautiful!  Don't know how you make them so magnificent looking......wouldn't want to post a tutorial, would ya?


----------



## agriffin (Dec 12, 2010)

Yay!! Lyn soap porn!  Love it!!  You are so talented!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh thanks for all the lovely comments :0) 
Now as far as achieving peaked tops go it is not that difficult......the biggest secret is to make sure you have your mix at the right consistancy to do it. It needs to be thick like real gluggy custard at least :0) I then use an iceblock stick and go up each side of the log and fold the mix over into the middle of the log..............once done you can ruff it up a little more if you like. Look at your recipes and use a few oils ect that are known to hasten trace...... I use palm and cocoa butter but have got my recipe down pat after many tries to a point where I can still swirl and play, but know that the mix will hold the peaks for me :0)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for those hints Lyn.  I'd love to try a few soaps with the swirling tops ... and if I can find something like an iceblock stick, I'm going to give it a try.

It really is about gaining the confidence to 'play' with your soap.  To begin with I was all about rushing to trace, in the mould, cover and let set etc.  Now I'm seeing a new world of possibilities between moulding and covering!


----------



## bombus (Dec 12, 2010)

Really beautiful, Lyn. I think my recipe would cooperate, but how do you keep
the tops so ash-free? That has been my bugga-boo!


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 12, 2010)

OOh trust me I have ash problems as well and I could have cried as I did a full log of soap coloured with pop mica to make curlies for the tops of my soap and it ashed soooo bad that it crumbled when I tried to shave it!!!!!! Can only use the inner part of the soap I am sure mica has a tendancy to ash.............and then I use charcoal and it always stays as black as black..............fluke?????? I think there is something to all this :0)
DragonKaz that is so true.........I started out making the flat top soaps but knew what I wanted to achieve and played and played.....took a few years (and many logs :0) ) but I am finally at a place where I feel I have achieved the look I want .........I think hehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## heyjude (Dec 12, 2010)

Lyn,

Your soaps make me drool and I am openly green with jealousy! I don't think I've ever seen an ice block stick, so I will never be able to make beautiful tops like yours!   

Srsly though, how long do you think you have to wait until you can start playing around with the top? And if I sent you a plane ticket will you come soap with me?  :wink:


----------



## punkflash54 (Dec 12, 2010)

absolutely gorgeous! i love the phoinex axe type one


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 13, 2010)

Hmmmm maybe you call them something else.....they are the sticks that frozen iceblocks come on...........you can often buy them in craft stores here for crafting as well or get them a coffee places to stir your coffee with.
Heyjude I would LOVE to come and soap with ya :0) you soap needs to be thick enough to hold itself once shaped so fairly thick I think the shaping is like swirling there is a certain window of opportunity and you need to make sure you use it. It is something one needs to play with for sure.
DragonKaz the market I am about to do is a brandnew indoor market to be held monthly It's called the Mamma Market and it looks to be shaping up nicely............Only five more sleeps to go :0).


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 13, 2010)

Ahhh ... Mamma Market ... inland from Mooloolaba and Alexandra Headlands ... and across the Bruce Highway and down a bit from Woombye!  Won't be there for this one ... but hopefully I'll be there in 2011!

Hope you have a great market!


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 13, 2010)

Lyn, they are truly amazing soaps, or should I say works of art !!!! Good luck with your new market ....and I know what you are talking about with the iceblock sticks.......some people call them paddle pop sticks to


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all beautiful Lyn but the Baby Rose one is my very favourite because it looks like ice-cream.


----------



## ewenique (Dec 13, 2010)

Beautiful soaps, as always!  I think that Aussie iceblock sticks would be similar to popsicle sticks here in the States.


----------



## llineb (Dec 13, 2010)

The roses on top are gorgeous!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 14, 2010)

ewenique said:
			
		

> Beautiful soaps, as always!  I think that Aussie iceblock sticks would be similar to popsicle sticks here in the States.



Yep, that's what they are.  :wink:


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 14, 2010)

So very beautiful!  They look like the most decadent of desserts.


----------

